# Any way to transfer recordings from one TiVo to another from the box itself?



## mvalpreda (Nov 13, 2007)

I have an Edge with a bunch of recordings I would like to transfer to Roamio. I have had very limited success with http://online.tivo.com Sometimes the recordings show up to transfer, sometimes it shows some recordings...but won't scroll down, then sometimes it will allow me to start to transfer.....just to not really do anything.

I feel like there used to be a way to do it, but that was like TiVo HD days. Wondering if I am just missing something simple.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Future Insights (7 mo ago)

Only input I might have (suggestive only) is the menu system not compatible? Are they both running TE4 or TE3? Even though my bolt runs TE3, everything shows up and is manageable in Google Chrome.


----------

